# Source for Threaded Ferrules ...smaller diameter



## Shepherd Jim (Mar 21, 2012)

Hey All!

I make drop spindles for handspinners. Okay, you don't need to really know what I'm going on about. You can think of a drop spindle as being sort of like a top with a _longer-than-usual_ shaft. The shafts on my spindles are 3/8" to sometimes as much as 1/2" in diameter (.95 cm - 1.27 cm)

I'm thinking I want to make some breakdown spindles -- where the shaft would separate into two or three pieces.

What I'm looking for are threaded ferrules -- like you've probably seen used on pool/billiard cues and walking sticks/canes. I have not found a source for smaller diameter connectors. I *KNOW* they *are* made because I've seen breakdown chopstick sets online and their diameter would be close to what I'm looking for.

...even _better than threaded_ might be a _bayonet-type connection_! 

I'll appreciate any leads or pointers!

Jim


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jim

Try 
McMaster-Carr

They may have what you are looking for..

===


Shepherd Jim said:


> Hey All!
> 
> I make drop spindles for handspinners. Okay, you don't need to really know what I'm going on about. You can think of a drop spindle as being sort of like a top with a _longer-than-usual_ shaft. The shafts on my spindles are 3/8" to sometimes as much as 1/2" in diameter (.95 cm - 1.27 cm)
> 
> ...


----------



## mark81253 (Dec 1, 2011)

Maybe this helps????

Buy 6-32 Brass Threaded Inserts (10) at Woodcraft


----------



## Shepherd Jim (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks guys. I'm pretty familiar with the threaded inserts and hanger bolts and/or threaded rods from using them in another "product line" of mine. I was hoping to avoid having to fabricate threaded shaft connections _from scratch_. 

I'd really love to find a pair of brass ferrules -- 3/8" O.D. -- with an I.D. of maybe 3/16" -- one female-threaded 8-32 -- the other ferrule with a matching machine screw. 

I would just have to cut the 3/8" diam. shaft of a drop spindle in half. Turn a 3/16" tenon on both the _joining_ ends and then glue the tenons into the ferrules.


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

If you are having trouble finding what you are looking for, have you considered using brass compression fittings? The hex shape allows you to easily thread it on the work piece, then while it still on the lathe you can use turning tools to round out the brass.


----------



## Shepherd Jim (Mar 21, 2012)

I've just spent some more time googling around (...and around, and around...) without any joy. I'm thinking I may have to build a threaded joint from _parts_ I find and re-purpose. I'll start at the local hardware store. There's a wealth of couplers, nipples, threaded reducers and who knows what else -- it's the naming of all these thingies that it makes it all so mysterious. :-( It's difficult to know how one thing might attach to another, and what their relative sizes are, without having them right in your hands for test-fitting.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Jim, have you tried circuit board stand off's? They are available in many sizes and materials.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Jim, BJ and Mike have pointed you in good directions - check an electronics store - they should have hollow threaded tubes (male & female) in a wide variey of sizes.


----------

